# Grooming Lessons



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is possible to take a workshop or a few lessons in grooming your own pet? Everything I find online seems to be geared toward becoming a professional groomer. Although that would be cool, I really just want to get some hands on lessons so that I can have the confidence to try to groom Dulcie myself. I bought a clipper and have looked at the excellent tutorials that have been linked here - and yet, I just haven't got the nerve to switch on that clipper and go to it.

How did you all start grooming your poodles? I don't mean bathing and brushing/combing or even clipping nails - I've overcome my nerves about those things. I mean using clippers on the coat and scissoring. Right now I have no idea how to start and am afraid to try.

I would really appreciate reading accounts of how you started grooming your own poodle. I would especially appreciate hearing from those who thought they would never be able to do it and yet now do it!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I learned to groom by reading books and searching the internet. I've bought video's too, from Jodi Murphy. She is quite helpful.
If you can find a groomer who will instruct you that might be an option. It took me 25 years to find one, but spent a few months with her learned some things.
I would encourage you to seek out youtubes for 'live action.' 
good luck, it's fun to groom your own dog.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I got a book, video and watched, but the best was the videos mention here from UTube. It took me 6 hours to groom 2 my 2 girls, 7 and 3.1 pounds, of poodles I was so scarred to death, but after what I have went through I am going to do my self. I ordered a table scissor, clippers, combs, brushes, and pink ribbons (really hard to find) tried making them, that did not work. I just ordered a stand for the blow dryer. I also contacted my first groomer from 30 years ago, who groomed show dogs and going to pay him to just sit and tell me how to hold scissors, that is a real weakness with me. The classes are about 4000 and I do not have time or would do it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Look at the Sue Zecco videos that are in the thread next to this one, in the order they are in. Wow - is she a good teacher. It's even making sissy me think I can do it. And I might just get that clipper she is using in number 1.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

In high school I worked at a vet's office and stripped down matted dogs. In college I bathed and brushed for a groomer. I learned nothing about clipping or scissoring until years later when I got my own poodle. I loved being able to take my time and to do things properly... no rushing. Of course, I have Shirley's book and when I wanted to learn how to do Airedales I did purchase a video. Mostly, I just took my time and practiced a lot. After twenty years... you just kind of get used to doing it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought cheap clippers to try on Poppy, then chickened out and found a local groomer. When I took Poppy for her first puppy groom I asked the groomer to do as much as she could without stressing the puppy - she called me an hour or two later to say that all had gone well until she got to Poppy's face. Poppy had decided she had had enough, and was making things very difficult. So I got in the car, went over, asked the groomer to show me how to hold the clippers, told Poppy to stop being silly, shaved her face, and gave the groomer a large tip to more than cover the extra time. After a few goes with the cheapo clippers I invested in Andis two speed, stainless steel combs and rather better scissors, and have never been back to a groomer. Poppy has had some odd looking trims, but she doesn't seem to mind!

I have found the key things are knowing how to hold the dog so that you can stretch the skin and clip safely, holding the clippers so that they are flat against the skin, and making sure the blades are not too hot. All are much easier if you have someone to show you how, but the Kalstone book has good explanations of stretching the skin which you can practice while simply brushing, and you can always test holding the clippers by running them up and down your own arm. Temperature I test on the back of my hand.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

A good 7F comb/cutter on a quality clipper can not cut into the dog. You can injure the eyes, pink bits and foot webs if you are careless and gung-ho. After washing, drying and grooming the dog. Run the clippers down the back for practice to see how easy it is. Then try the sides down the legs and chest. Have an assistant hold the dog with the same collar you have trained with. Lay the dog on its side and clip the inside legs. and tummy. Now with your new confidence change the comb to a No 10. Clip the sanitary areas, the muzzle and then the feet. Between the toes is difficult. You can do a bit today and a bit tomorrow if you keep the dog clean. When you have finished stand back and admire your work before going to a groomer to have things put right. LOL Don't expect all to be good at first but you have to make a start. Your first attempt will be foul. But when you watch the Utube movies you will then see where you can improve.
Eric


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Quite true Eric


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much! fjm and eric those were really helpful posts! I appreciated reading your personal experience, fjm, and it sounds much like what I need to do - so far, my experience is just like yours - I bought the clipper and chickened out! I wonder if my groomer would be willing to let me observe her clipping Dulcie and maybe have a hand in there, too. I would like to be able to keep up her appearance in between groomings and cut the number of groomings back a little (not that we go terribly often, but still).
Charmed, yes what you did sounds like what I needed - hands on experience gradually.
I have watched lots of videos and have ordered the book that I saw most recommended on here (it will arrive this week). The videos are really helpful and so are books, although I definitely will learn best taking it slowly and doing it.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I myself have a great groomer that I am lucky to say is also a new friend. She has helped me immensely. I learned from her how to care for Stellas coat when I was showing her so that her job getting her ready for the show was easier. I learned how to maintain her coat and was able to teach her how to be even better for the groomer because she showed me what Stella need to do for her on the table. She was shocked that an owner actually wanted to make her job easier! We laughed about it but it really was the only way to keep a show coat in shape as I am a novice owner.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Just take a chance! I watched a few YouTube videos, took a deep breath, and went for it. When I first groomed Smiley, he was totally overgrown with no shape to him whatsoever, so I was really starting from scratch. Start by giving Dulcie a touch up. A few weeks after her groom, just follow the existing contours, taking off a tiny tiny bit of hair all over. If you give her a touch up every few weeks, you'll get a great handle on the clippers, and then you can explore other styles and cuts! 

And if you make a mistake, no big deal. It will grow back in no time!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL Thanks Locket! Your bracing words gave me a shot of confidence - I thought, that's right! Heavens, it's just hair - it grows! I will just take a chance, do my best and learn from practice. As soon as DUlcie has recovered from her surgery, I am going for it!  A touch up to start seems about right for my comfort level - and I can move on from there.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You'll do just fine, I have never have had anyone else groom my girls, I figured I could do it, silly me, but what had me do it was that I read that grooming your poodle helps you bond with them. You'll do fine, and as you said its only hair it will grow back


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I did like Locket says...watched a few videos and dove in. I started out only doing the shaved places. My breeder had already gotten them well started so although they were a bit wiggly, they soon got to where they were well behaved. I took Matisse to a groomer because he was showing and I really wasn't going to win anything if I did his show coat. But Maurice, I did with scissors. He didn't look great and probably still doesn't. But he does look better each time I do it. He stands like a statue for me and I just shorten him up so there won't be too much maintenance. I've got a surprise coming soon with Matisse. But I won't tell now. 

Watch those videos a couple times that Chagallsmom posted. They're fantastic. She really is an awesome teacher. And just dive in. If you press up on the web that's between the toes as you use the clippers, you probably won't nick in between the toes. Just stretch the skin a bit taut where it is thin or loose and moves easily. Anyhow, you can do this if I can. 

The important thing is that _it grows back_. I just trimmed Maurice's ears and meant to just take a tad off because they really were way too long and out of proportion to him, dragging into his food, the mud. But what the heck happened? I got them too short. First, one was shorter, so I had to trim a bit more off the other one to match. Then that one was shorter. LOL. Now he looks silly but kinda cute. Anyhow, it'll grow back soon enough.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

If there's a groomer you trust nearby, it's worth asking if you could pay them to give you a grooming lesson on your own dog. I was fortunate to have someone near me who agreed to do that for the price of a normal groom. I brought my own tools and my own dog, and she walked me through the process. It was invaluable! I made it clear when I asked that I wasn't wanting to start a business that would be in competition, I just wanted to learn how to clip my own dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am lucky to have a friend (with an mpoo) who is a groomer. She showed me what to do with clippers the first time I was ready to try. She started and explained why she was working as she was and then I took over. It was very helpful. Since then she has provided commentary about my line sets and the like that have also been very instructive. nifty maybe you can find a groomer who would work with you in a similar fashion.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have asked my groomer to show me how to do it a couple of times, especially the face as I like that clean look and it gets too far from that when we wait a month. She doesn't want to show me how. Not sure if she thinks I would royally screw up, or if she is worried I might like doing it and not come back!


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

I like DIY. . I got a cheap set of Wahls at Walmart. Izzy was all fine puppy hair, so they were great for learning. I used the tallest blade and worked my way down, over about a two week period. 

Izzy is almost done with her coat change, the cheap clippers are no longer strong enough. I clipped her, last night, paws to nose in under an hour. I really like having my new Wahl Figura's. They don't clog, they don't get hot, the clipper bade adjusts to five lengths, and no cord . 

I sit on the floor and she sleeps while I do her body and legs. Izzy makes it easy. She doesn't complain if it isn't perfect ;-)

I hope you do decide to give it a try. So many videos to watch. It is a really fun hobby.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I really like having my new Wahl Figura's. They don't clog, they don't get hot, the clipper bade adjusts to five lengths, and no cord .
> 
> I sit on the floor and she sleeps while I do her body and legs. Izzy makes it easy. She doesn't complain if it isn't perfect ;-).


How did you decide on the Wahl Figura? There are so many choices.

That is so sweet that she will sleep while being clipped.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

My daughter is a hair stylist and recommended Wahl. I saw the Figura's at petco for $179 and read reviews then looked on eBay. For $89 I decided to buy the ones that I really couldn't afford . I liked what I read about the adjustable blade. I really wanted cordless. My daughter is not a fan of cordless, but had to admit that my clippers only had to make it through two months to pay for themselves. If the battery life goes down, it hasn't been a waste.

I have already used them on Izzy twice. I used them to wet shave a very matted Al, and my son used them on him. I do Izzy every two to four weeks. Thursday I am doing a clean up on my daughters Pomeranian, I will let her tell me what she thinks then.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

In the Sue Zecco videos she is recommending the Wahl Bravura clippers. I am curious what the difference between the Bravura and Figura is.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

Wahl Figura Review - Dog Grooming Stop

The Bravura is a better clipper. If I had been able to squeeze some more money, I would have gotten them. Next time. I just wanted to share another good option.


----------

